# Corned Beef in Electric Pressure Cooker (Happy St. Patick's Day!)



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Last night, I cooked two corned beef briskets in my electric pressure cookers, and my family loved them. I dont think the briskets shrank as much as they usually do.) Thought I'd pass along what I did.

Here are the recipe notes that I made:

Corned Beef and Vegetables

Ingredients:

Celery (2 stalks, cut into 2-inch pieces)
One med. onion, chopped
1 1/2 c. Liquid (I used 1/2 c. beer and 1 c. water, but all water, beef broth, beer or a combination boulders work.)
1 corned beef brisket, rinsed well (Mine were 3.99 and 4.43 lbs.)
Spice pkt. (I added 8 whole peppercorns, 4 whole allspice, 1 tsp. mustard seed, 1/2 tsp. whole coriander, and 1 bay leaf.)

Baby carrots (not minis) if using minis or chunks of carrots, I'd cook them for the same amount of time that I cook the cabbage.)
New potatoes
1/2 head cabbage, cut into sixths

Procedure:

1.) Put a rack or trivet in the bottom of the pressure cooker. 
2.) Place brisket in cooker insert.
3.) Scatter celery, onion, spices, and bay leaf around brisket. 
4.) Pour beer/water over meat.
5.) Lock lid in place.
6.) Select HIGH, 80 minutes, and START.  (I doubled the recipe, and used my Fagor 3-in-1 Cooker and my Cuisinart Electric Pressure Cooker. The Cuisinart booklet suggest cooking corned beef on high for 24 minutes per pound. I cooked mine less than that because they arrested to be done, and it was late and the fam was nearly to the point of gnawing off their extremities.) 
7.) Reduce pressure immediately. (This took a long time..maybe 15 minutes.) Check progress of the meat. If it is done (or nearly so), add veggies. (Leaving the brisket in the cooker, add potatoes and carrots to the brisket in one cooker, and cook for 5 minutes on HIGH. Reduce pressure immediately.) 
8.) Add the cabbage to the contents of the other cooker, and cook on HIGH for 3 minutes. Reduce pressure immediately.
9.) Let brisket stand for a few minutes, and then slice ACROSS THE GRAIN.
10.) ENJOY!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I love making my corned beef in the pressure cooker because it doesn't shrink so much. 

Unfortunately today, I'm making way too much to fit in the pressure cooker, so I have to go the traditional pot method.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

I plan to use the crock pot and cook it low and slow all day.  This is my second time making corned beef and my first time was in the oven.  It was not good, so I hope I have better luck today.

Happy St. Patrick's day everyone.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I like corned beef in the pressure cooker but my husband is cooking it in this crappy crockpot I inherited from my mother when she moved. We'll see how it comes out--fingers crossed!

L


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I like corned beef in the pressure cooker but my husband is cooking it in this crappy crockpot I inherited from my mother when she moved. We'll see how it comes out--fingers crossed!
> 
> L


I guess the upside is that your husband is doing the cooking.  (I'm not so sure that that would be an upside for me, as I love to cook, but would gladly let someone else do the cleanup chores. Seems to me as if you like to cook a lot, too.)

I often do my corned beef in the crockpot, and then I glaze it and put it in either a hot oven or under the broiler. I think my corned beef briskets shrank considerably less in the pressure cooker than either roasted or covered with water in a crockpot or Dutch oven. As long as it's tender and cut against the grain, it should be good. After all, it IS corned beef.


----------



## Joyce DeBacco (Apr 24, 2010)

I don't like cabbage so I'm going to use my corned beef for sandwiches. But first I have to buy some. I'm hoping when I go shopping this week they'll be cheaper since St. Patrick's Day is over now.

Joyce


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

It's been awhile since anyone has posted in this thread, so I'm going to give it a try. I found a deal at MidnightBoxOnline.com today through a pressure cooker Yahoo group that I'm part of. The pressure cooker is a 2-qt. Cook's Essentials Stainless Steel Digital Pressure Cooker. It is reconditioned, and is only $16.95, with $3.99 s/h. There are lots of times when I hate to drag out my big epc for a small amount of something, but I do it anyway because I love my pressure cookers. People on the Yahoo group have used this small cooker, and say it's great for one or two people, or a small serving of something. Just thought I'd pass the info along. I've never bought anything from MidnightBoxOnline, nor have I heard of it before, but I didn't think I could get hurt too badly for slightly more than $20. Here's the link. Just thought I'd pass the information along. (This website has special deals that are in effect for 2 or 3 days, I think, and the sale is still on for a day and a half.)

http://www.midnightbox.com/cgi-bin/item/10052132-220?source=dailyemail

Cindy


----------

